# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  WC Klitmller ca ab 14.09. - 21.09. ab HAJ / HH

## IRF

Hallo Admin!: eine Frage warum kann ich dieses Thema nicht lschen?
Denn es hat sich erledigt.

----------


## Peter R

Wind Forecast sieht NICHT gut aus...

----------


## IRF

> Wind Forecast sieht NICHT gut aus...



hast recht, noch keienn gute Aussichten, aufschub

----------

